# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  توضيح مهم جدا بخصوص ملف الشهادة cert لجهاز سامسونغ S7

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم حسب فريقي Octopus Box      و Z3X   فان لكل جهاز S7 ملف CERT خاص به ولن يقبل كتابة ملف سيرت من جهاز اخر وذلك حسب الحماية القوية التي اضافتها سامسونغ لهذا النوع من الهواتف  بالنتيجة الفريقان لحد الان لم يصلو لحل يمكنهم من كتابة ملف الCERT لجهاز S7 مسحوب من جهاز اخر او تقوم بشرائه من احدى الشركات المتخصصة هذا كلام فريق الاوكتبوس  

> Currently we haven't support for S7 phones.

  

> 

  اي لا ندعم ال جهاز S7 حاليا وفريق ال z3x    

> After deep checking we have sure that from S7 cert have addition hardware checking.

  

> This mean cert readed from phone are unique and will work only for own phone.  Sad news but we will work on solution.     So for now we just added addition checking to avoid write cert to other phone and have  losed imei.

  اي بعد التفحص الدقيق فقد وجدنا بان ملف السيرت لل S7 يحتاج المزيد من الفحص للاجزاء المادية (الهاردوير) وهذا معناه ان ملف السيرت المسحوب من جهاز S7 هو خاص بالجهاز نفسه ولن يعمل الا على الجهاز نفسه اخبار محزنة لكننا نعمل على ايجاد حل لذا في التحديث الاخير فقد اضفنا فقط فحص الهاتف دونما قراءة السيرت تجنبا لفقدان الايمي     اسف ان اطلت عليكم

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي كفاح

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا للتنيه اخى كفاح معلومة مهمة جدا جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## king of royal

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم على المعلومه

----------


## agraf

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## bouhelal

شكرا للتنيه اخى كفاح

----------


## JADO

شكرا لك اخي على المعلومة المهمة

----------


## البوب شريف

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Micro man82

اشكرك اخي علي المتابعه الممتازه.

----------


## Abdel kader

اشكرك اخي علي المتابعه

----------


## alaaabunasser

بارك الله فبك اخي وشكرا لك.... وطبعا هل الكلام ينطبق على جهاز S7 edge ايضا ؟؟

----------


## drisstabbal

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  *جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت لنا*  *وبارك فيك وفي عملك*

----------


## agraf

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hanano

مشكور على التوضيح

----------


## achhbon

شكرا جزيلا

----------

